# Apple iPhone 3GS



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Morning,

I recently purchased an Apple iPhone 3GS, i downloaded some applications onto it from the official iTunes website. The strange thing is when i use the applications its using up my credit!!

Has anyone else had this problem? Anyone know a solution to it? Im heading to see Etisalat if not, how can they charge me for using my own phone and applications ive already paid for??


----------



## Jewles (Nov 4, 2008)

Alot of iphone applications require you to be connected to the internet. Could you be paying for browsing charges?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Totally agree. If your Cellular Data Network is listed as Etisalat, every time you use one of those apps, it will connect to the net and you'll be reaped off! Some of these apps also update themselves automatically, so there again, you will have charges! Just disable Etisalat as your Internet provider and input xxxx in that space to save your dirhams!

Etisalat will only tell you that you used the Internet and downloaded loads of data (prolly more data than your phone can hold knowing them!). Phoning Etisalat proved to be a waste of time for me!


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Totally agree. If your Cellular Data Network is listed as Etisalat, every time you use one of those apps, it will connect to the net and you'll be reaped off! Some of these apps also update themselves automatically, so there again, you will have charges! Just disable Etisalat as your Internet provider and input xxxx in that space to save your dirhams!
> 
> Etisalat will only tell you that you used the Internet and downloaded loads of data (prolly more data than your phone can hold knowing them!). Phoning Etisalat proved to be a waste of time for me!



Thanks Guys! How do i do that Maz?


----------



## luv2travel (Oct 27, 2009)

*New app on i-phone*



Dazcat said:


> Morning,
> 
> I recently purchased an Apple iPhone 3GS, i downloaded some applications onto it from the official iTunes website. The strange thing is when i use the applications its using up my credit!!
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? Anyone know a solution to it? Im heading to see Etisalat if not, how can they charge me for using my own phone and applications ive already paid for??


hey,
I too have a new Apple iPhone 3GS. I downloaded three applications from the i-tunes store. Two of them were, an Arabic Radio and Sports in Air(a sports radio). I had no problem with them but with the third one I had the same problem. It was a game called e-ball or i-ball or something like that, I e-mailed the developers of the product. They apologised and set it right. Maybe you should try that.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Doh!!!! I cant work it out, please help Maz?

It just taken another 20 dirhams off my credit for no reason!


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

Dazcat said:


> Doh!!!! I cant work it out, please help Maz?
> 
> It just taken another 20 dirhams off my credit for no reason!


Go into Settings > General > Network > Celluar Data Network and then put some random letters for the username and APN name.

This should stop you using the data from Etisalat


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Dubai Bob said:


> Go into Settings > General > Network > Celluar Data Network and then put some random letters for the username and APN name.
> 
> This should stop you using the data from Etisalat


Thanks.

But i have no Celluar Data Network option when i get into the Network menu, the only options avaliable to me are Enable 3G (which ive set to off) Data Roaming (which is off) VPN (which is not configured) & Wi-Fi (which is off). ???????


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

Dazcat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But i have no Celluar Data Network option when i get into the Network menu, the only options avaliable to me are Enable 3G (which ive set to off) Data Roaming (which is off) VPN (which is not configured) & Wi-Fi (which is off). ???????


Read this site

http://www.siliconoasis.org/Vbulletin/iphone-technology/4560-excessive-etisalat-data-charges-how-avoid.html


----------



## heloma (Oct 27, 2009)

*http://www.ehphone.ca/2008/07/how-to-disable-data-on-your-iphone-or-iphone-3g/*



Dazcat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But i have no Celluar Data Network option when i get into the Network menu, the only options avaliable to me are Enable 3G (which ive set to off) Data Roaming (which is off) VPN (which is not configured) & Wi-Fi (which is off). ???????




try this link, I think it's for 3g but it should work for 3gs also.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your respnses, i think ive sorted it through your link heloma.

Fingers crossed thats the problem solved.

Cheers


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Jewles said:


> Alot of iphone applications require you to be connected to the internet. Could you be paying for browsing charges?


Agree and not just that,
Whenever i use prepaid cards in some countries thsi is what happens:

I load the phone for 60 minutes or more and in few hours while sitting in my pocket minutes are gone. Apparently it was picking up wireless from diff location and updating the mail info and eating minutes crazy. So i just switch to simple phone when that happens.

If it is only that specific app, id suggest not to use it anymore.


----------



## techqueen1 (Aug 26, 2010)

*change data settings*

you can turn data off over GSM and just use it over WiFi, that would save you connection fees. iPhone is really good at prioritizing connection over WiFi.


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Use WiFi whenever you can for major updates once a day.


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

techqueen1 said:


> you can turn data off over GSM and just use it over WiFi, that would save you connection fees. iPhone is really good at prioritizing connection over WiFi.


Techqueen - I've tried the instructions on the ehphone.ca link posted by Heloma but haven't been able to download the app. Do you know if there's a simpler way to turn data off over GSM for a 3GS please?


----------



## brian9714 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello,

Copied from iPod - Apple iPhone & iPhone Apps - Apple iPad - iPod touch - iTunes

Turn Off Data Roaming

To turn off your iPhone's data connection when the phone is roaming to save yourself those big bills, do the following:

* Be sure you've updated to iPhone Firmware Update 1.1.1 or later
* Tap the Settings button
* Tap the General option
* Tap the Network option
* Slide the Data Roaming slider to Off

With this setting off, you'll save yourself from big bills. If you need to use data from your iPhone while overseas, you can turn this option on, but when you're done, be sure to turn it back off to save the costs.

For those of you with the iphone4:
iOS 4: Turn Off All Cellular Data

In iOS 4, Apple introduced an even-more-ironclad way to avoid iPhone data roaming: you can now turn off all cellular data. That means that, with that setting on, the only way to connect to the Internet is via WiFi. To turn off cellular data:

* Tap the Settings icon
* Tap General
* Tap Network
* Slide Cellular Data to "off".

This can work in conjunction with, or separately from, turning off data roaming. Whether you want to turn off one or both will depend on your situation.


----------



## brian9714 (Jul 5, 2010)

Or as another member said,

If you would like to disable your data cellular connection, then the better to do this is to delete the Cellular Data APN in Settings>General>Network Settings>Cellular Data Network

Look up EmiratesMac - Messages 
They have a lot of information on all mac products. Would advise using the "search option" and reading the iphone FAQ before you post though  
iPhone FAQ - PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING


----------

